# Jahreseröffnungstour 2007



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Dezember 2006)

Hiermit lade ich euch alle zur Jahreseröffnungstour der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus am 1.1.2007 ein. Los geht´s um 12 Uhr (müde Gesichter sind gestattet  ) am Waldparkplatz in Oberursel-Hohemark (ja, der am Kreisverkehr), Hauptziel wird der Große Feldberg sein. Alle weiteren Ziele und die Wegewahl werden nach Schnee- und Wetterlage festgelegt. Dauern wird die Tour etwa 3-4 Stunden, über km und hm kann ich nichts sagen, da die Routenwahl wie gesagt flexibel ist. Die Geschwindigkeit richtet sich nach dem Langsamsten, etwas Grundkondition ist aber auf jeden Fall erforderlich.
Da es bis dahin möglicherweise Schnee und Eis geben kann, werden wir bei dieser Tour möglicherweise eine Spike-Pflicht machen müssen. Ob das dann tatsächlich so ist, werden wir dann hier im Thread bekannt geben. Helm, ein technisch einwandfreies MTB, warme Klamotten und die Einhaltung der DIMB-Trailrules sind obligatorisch für diese Tour. Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr.
Anmeldung bitte per Post hier und/oder über den Eintrag im LMB.


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

Wenn Spikes nicht nötig sind, bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy-Racer (15. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich da schon wach bin, gesund bin, mein Bike nicht wieder in der Werkstatt ist, ich irgendwie zum Treffpunkt komme und wenn ich da überhaupt da hin (und ich entweder Spikes habe oder keine verlangt werden) dann bin ich natürlich auch dabei  (immer diese "wenn's" )


----------



## Maggo (15. Dezember 2006)

ich hab mich mal eingetragen, hab zwar auch noch keine spikes aber iss ja bald weihnachten.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

hmm, da ich noch nicht genau weiß was ich an silvester mache, kann ich auch noch nicht sagen ob ich am 1. fähig wäre den treffpunkt zu finden.


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> hmm, da ich noch nicht genau weiß was ich an silvester mache, kann ich auch noch nicht sagen ob ich am 1. fähig wäre den treffpunkt zu finden.



[HauaufdenPutzmodusan]Ich weiß auch noch nicht was ich an Silvester mache aber ich lebe nach dem Motto "Wer lange feiern kann, kann auch fahren Punkt"  [HauaufdenPutzmodusaus]



Ich drinke aber auch nicht.


----------



## habkeinnick (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Ich drinke aber auch nicht.



ich auch nicht...wollte mir nur schon mal ne ausrede bereithalten   

<KLUGSCHEISSMODUS>

d.h. aber -> "Ich trinke aber auch nicht."

</KLUGSCHEISSMODUS>


----------



## caroka (15. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich auch nicht...wollte mir nur schon mal ne ausrede bereithalten
> 
> <KLUGSCHEISSMODUS>
> 
> ...



 Ich dachte schon, dass es irgendwie komisch aussieht aber ich habe es nicht gemerkt. 
Des kimmt vom hessisch schreiwwe.


----------



## Arachne (15. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> ...
> Ich drinke aber auch nicht.


----------



## Astrokill (16. Dezember 2006)

Schade, an Neujahr bin ich nicht im Lande   Andererseits hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, daß ich am 1.1. meist alles mögliche bin, aber nicht fahrtüchtig  
Ich wünsch Euch aber viel Spaß!


----------



## fUEL (16. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich meiner Frau in der Neujahrsnacht Besserung versprochen habe könnt ich ja statt um 6 oder 7 einfach um die Mittagszeit mit Euch fahren    und hätt mich am ersten Tag in der Bikekrankheit schon gebessert.    
Unter Vorbehalt *Ja *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiegetritt (20. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn keine Spikes nötig sein sollten, dann würde ich auch mitkommen.

@Schwarzer Kater: fahre ab Eppstein mit dir zum Treffpunkt. Alles weitere separat.

Gruß
Wiegetritt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (20. Dezember 2006)

Bisher siehts auch nicht nach Spikes aus. Soll zum Jahreswechsel ja wieder wärmer werden.

@Wiegetritt: Prima, besprechen wir dann So.


----------



## banksy (27. Dezember 2006)

Schade, bin a) fu*king erkältet fu*king wieder und b) am 01.01 nicht in Frankfurt.  Aber bis hoffentlich zum nächstes mal.
Gruß
banksy


----------



## bodo_nimda (27. Dezember 2006)

hallo,

bin wahrscheinlich mit dabei, muss mir nur noch überlegen wie ich am geschicktesten zur hohe mark komme. wenn ich mit dem bike fahre habe ich schon 28km ... mal sehen 

gruß bodo


----------



## KillerN (27. Dezember 2006)

Wenn keine Spikes nötig sind fahre ich evtl. auch mit.
Ein weiterer Grund sich net zu betrinken an Sylvester   

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. Dezember 2006)

Momentan siehts nicht nach Spikes, sondern eher nach Regenreifen.   Wetter.com meldet für den 1. 80% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei 6-8° hier unten, also oben wohl auch noch kanpp über 0° . Daher sag ich *jetzt mal offiziell: Es gibt keine Spikepflicht bei der Tour!* Das hatten ja auch einige zur Teilnahmevorraussetzung gemacht. Sollte wider erwarten doch irgendwo unumfahrbares Eis sein, dann müssen wir halt den Routenverlauf entsprechend ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (28. Dezember 2006)

Momentan ist die Dickeschädelwahrscheinlichkeit nicht so hoch - könnte also klappen dass ich mitkomme.

10 Grad mit Regen...
http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/6tage.php?id=10637&id2=10637&ort=Oberursel

Mal schaun, werde wohl hinradeln und wenn ich dann schon genug hab gleich wieder zurück


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Dezember 2006)

Also das Thema Spikes oder nicht ist seit heute wieder offen. Der Eisregen von heute mittag hat die Wege in wunderschöne Rutschbahnen verwandelt und ohne Spikes war das heute echt abenteuerlich. Werd am WE noch mal schauen, wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## yeah (29. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich meine Freundin überreden kann , bin ich dabei.
Mehr weis ich aber erst morgen. Ich hoffe ich bin acuh mit meinem Trekkingrad vorerst Willkommen  .


de`YeaH


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (29. Dezember 2006)

yeah schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich bin acuh mit meinem Trekkingrad vorerst Willkommen  .


Willkommen ist schon jeder, aber ich halte es für fraglich, ob du damit Spaß haben wirst. Bergab wird es nämlich, je nachdem was das Wetter zu läßt, schon so trailig wie möglich gehen.


----------



## MTK-Cube (29. Dezember 2006)

Nach indensiver Abstimmung mid maaner Mänädscherin trach isch mischemol ei.
Midde Schbeigs sollde es ka Probleme gebbe; Zidad hr-Wädder:
_ "An Neujahr teils Sonne, teils Wolken, nur selten mal ein Regenschauer. 7 bis 11 Grad."_


----------



## Hornisborn (30. Dezember 2006)

Muss ich mich gleich eintragen oder kann ich mich da kurzfristig zu entscheiden?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Dezember 2006)

Es reicht theoretisch auch, wenn du einfach da bist oder eben nicht. Anhand des LMB versuche ich einfach nur einen groben Überblick über die Menge der zu erwartenden Leute zu haben. Ab einer gewissen Gruppenstärke macht es ja Sinn, in zwei Gruppen zu teilen.


----------



## Hornisborn (30. Dezember 2006)

OK, danke. Weis nämlich noch nicht wie der vorabend verläuft.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Dezember 2006)

Da es bis Neujahr laut Wetterbericht eher wärmer als kälter wird, wird sich das Eisproblem vom Ende dieser Woche wohl am Montag weitgehend erledigt haben. Waren heute auch völlig ohne Eisprobleme auf dem Herzberg. Daher bleibt es dabei: Keine Spike-Pflicht! Wer trotzdem welche fahren möchte, darf das natürlich.


----------



## MTK-Cube (30. Dezember 2006)

Vllt. sollte man auf "Kettenpflicht" für den Matsch umsatteln, der uns da erwarten könnte. Ich hab da so meine Erfahrungen mit Matsch ...
By the way: ... des frach isch aber liebbär im Plauscher-Fred.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moi (31. Dezember 2006)

komme vllt auch mit. muss noch gucken wie krank es morgen abend wird. aber bock hätte ich schon. was ist denn mit der hauptsächlichen orientierung: bergab oder bergauf??? davon hängt nämlich die bikewahl ab


----------



## MTK-Cube (31. Dezember 2006)

Moi schrieb:


> komme vllt auch mit. muss noch gucken wie krank es morgen abend wird. aber bock hätte ich schon. was ist denn mit der hauptsächlichen orientierung: bergab oder bergauf??? davon hängt nämlich die bikewahl ab


Hallo Moi, dann les mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3304584&postcount=21
(dann würde man sich auch mal Kennenlernen nach ca. einem Jahr)


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Dezember 2006)

Moi schrieb:


> was ist denn mit der hauptsächlichen orientierung: bergab oder bergauf??? davon hängt nämlich die bikewahl ab


Wovon hängt das für dich ab? Bergauf wird nicht gerast, aber es kann durchaus auch mal ein Trail bergauf gefahren werden. Bergab wird dann sicher der eine oder andere Trail mitgenommen, in Anbetracht der Witterung aber sicher keine Extremstellen.


----------



## Crazy-Racer (31. Dezember 2006)

Da ich mit wunderschönen Halsschmerzen  ins neue Jahr reinfeiern werde, bin ich morgen doch nicht dabei


----------



## Moi (31. Dezember 2006)

@ Schwarzer Kater:
Witterung ist doch erst mal relativ egal - Trails gehen fast immer (Halt nicht immer so schnell). Ich hab mir jetzt mal so in eurem Profil eure Angaben über Bikes angeguckt und werde dann vermutlich das Canyon nehmen und nicht das kleine feine Big Air.

@ MTK-Cube:
Dachte dann eher in die andere Richtung - an mehr Federweg.


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Dezember 2006)

Moi schrieb:


> was ist denn mit der hauptsächlichen orientierung: bergab oder bergauf??? davon hängt nämlich die bikewahl ab




Hier fehlt noch ne Antwort, das will ich jetzt auch mal wissen, fahren wir mehr bergauf oder mehr bergab?


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2006)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Hier fehlt noch ne Antwort, das will ich jetzt auch mal wissen, fahren wir mehr bergauf oder mehr bergab?



 Scherzkeks.........aber *Du* musst sagen *Ihr* und nicht *wir*.


----------



## Arachne (31. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Scherzkeks.........aber *Du* musst sagen *Ihr* und nicht *wir*.



Pssssssssssssssssssst!!!

mir sache eifach, es geht fast nur berchab un des trälisch un schon isser debei! (wenn er sei Hunde entkommt...)


----------



## Dr. Faust (31. Dezember 2006)

Zum Themenkomplex bergauf/bergab könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es sich schlussendlich die Waage hält... 
Und je nach dem wie es ab ungefähr in einer halben Stunde weitergeht bin ich auch morgen früh dabei. Ansonsten verschiebe ich meine Neujahrstour auf den Nachmittag.
Ich bin ja gerade beim Viktoriatempeltrail auf die F***** gefallen, von daher:
Guten Rutsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

ich sag mal ab...habe nen kumpel ohne helm...fahre dann mit dem...vielleicht treffen wir uns ja irgendwo zufällig.

euch auf jedenfall viel spass


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2006)

Arachne schrieb:


> Pssssssssssssssssssst!!!
> 
> mir sache eifach, es geht fast nur berchab un des trälisch un schon isser debei! (wenn er sei Hunde entkommt...)



Ei, des meind isch doch mim Scherzkeks,......klar fahrn mir nur berschab unn nadürlisch besonners trailisch. Mer wolle doch ned nur ins neue Jahr sonnern inn e neu Zeitalder *(des wos nur berschab geht)* fahrn.  
Für alle Nichtplauscher: Diesen Post einfach überlesen.


----------



## caroka (31. Dezember 2006)

habkeinnick schrieb:


> ich sag mal ab...habe nen kumpel ohne helm...fahre dann mit dem...vielleicht treffen wir uns ja irgendwo zufällig.
> 
> euch auf jedenfall viel spass



Schade,  Du bist immer so lustig.


----------



## Moi (31. Dezember 2006)

An alle die sich hier ein bisschen lustig werden:
man kann locker auch noch mit nem 19 kg Gefährt hochfahren. das geht nur langsamer und ist schwerer, aber es geht. Es geht aber auch mit nem 13 kg (oder leichter) Fully, nur eben schneller und einfacher.
Folglich bezog sich meine Frage mehr auf die Orientierung der Mehrheit der Teilnehmer: Sind mehr von der Bergab oder Bergauf- Fraktion dabei. 
Es ist übrigens logisch, dass man genauso viel bergab wie bergauf fährt, weil man ja wieder nach Hause muss. Das ist genau wie mit Rechts- und Linkskurven - es gibt genau gleich viele, weil eine rechtskurve andersherum eine linkskurve ist.

So und jetzt schön feiern. Hoffentlich sieht man sich morgen - der jetztige Zustand würde noch dafür sprechen, aber man weiß nie wie krass noch gelötet wird.

Guten Rutsch
Moi


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

Moi schrieb:


> Folglich bezog sich meine Frage mehr auf die Orientierung der Mehrheit der Teilnehmer: Sind mehr von der Bergab oder Bergauf- Fraktion dabei.
> 
> 
> Guten Rutsch
> Moi



ich gehöre ganz klar eher der bergab-fraktion an 

auch dir einen guten rutsch


----------



## habkeinnick (31. Dezember 2006)

caroka schrieb:


> Schade,  Du bist immer so lustig.



danke für die blumen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (1. Januar 2007)

Frohes Neues an alle! Na, das wird aber heute ne Schlammschlacht werden, bei dem Regen.


----------



## bodo_nimda (1. Januar 2007)

Frohes Neues, ich werde es heute leider nicht schaffen


----------



## wissefux (1. Januar 2007)

viel spaß bei der neujahrsschlammschlacht im taunus  
wenigstens scheint euch mittlerweile der sonnengott ra wieder hold zu sein


----------



## Moi (1. Januar 2007)

Frohes Neues Jahr!
Sorry habs einfach gar nicht gepackt. Bin erst vor 5 Minuten aufgestanden.
Gruß
Moi


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Januar 2007)

War eine schöne, aber spätestens ab Sandplacken auch wieder von oben nasse Tour. Danke an alle Teilnehmer, daß die sich trotz Sauwetter und der Defekte nicht die Laune haben vermiesen lassen.  
10 Leute standen immerhin heute mittag um 12 an der Hohemark und haben sich auch vom kurz davor niedergehenden Schauer nicht vom Biken abhalten lassen. Kurz nach 12 ging es dann auch los und das Wetter besserte sich zunehmends.
Nach dem trailgewürzten Aufstieg an der Flanke des Altkönig, wo schon ein LX-Schaltwerk mit Zange und "Steinhammer" wieder in Form gebracht werden mußte, haben wir den Fuchstanz (mittlerweile bei Sonnenschein!) hinter uns gelassen und uns direkt an den weiteren Aufstieg zum Gr. Feldberg gemacht. Oben war es ziemlich stürmisch und ein leichter Nieselregen kam auf, aber zum Glück gibt es ja das Buswartehäuschen, in dem man sich einigermaßen windgeschützt umziehen konnte. Dick eingepackt ging es dann über die Rodelbahn (natürlich ohne Schnee) abwärts zum Teufelsquartier, wobei erste Bodenproben genommen wurden. Nach dem Trailstück und der Passage zum Sandplacken kam dann leider wieder der Regen zurück und am Roßkopf zwang uns eine störrische Kette zu einer längeren Pause. Die im Sturm knarrenden Bäume verbreiteten dabei doch ein mulmiges Gefühl.  Nach der langen Pause wurde die Route dann geändert und über den Herzberg ging´s runter zum Marmorstein, von wo aus die nasse Truppe nach rund 28 km und 720 hm wieder am Parkplatz eintraf.
Noch zu erwähnen war, daß die allermeisten Fußgänger heute freundlich gestimmt waren und man fast immer zurück gegrüßt wurde.


----------



## caroka (1. Januar 2007)

Danke Kater für' s guiden und das bei dem Wetter. Ich finde auch, dass es eine sehr angenehmen Gruppe war, die trotz Widrigkeiten sich den Spass nicht verderben ließ.  Auf dem Heimweg habe ich dann gemerkt, wie anstrengend es war. Danke MTK-Cube für das Powergel,  war total lecker und hat nochmal Kräfte geweckt. Ich hoffe dass Du jetzt auch zu Hause bist. Du hattest ja einen längeren Heimweg.


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> ...Danke MTK-Cube für das Powergel,  war total lecker und hat nochmal Kräfte geweckt. Ich hoffe dass Du jetzt auch zu Hause bist. Du hattest ja einen längeren Heimweg.



Bitte bitte; bin gut angekommen und hab vorher schon mal angerufen, Badewasser einzulassen. Saukalt zum Schluß , aber 17 Pgd.

Fortsetzung: Vielen Dank an schwarzen Kater für die Tour. Hab schon zu lange nicht mehr soviel hm abgefahrn wie heud (1.074). War mal wieder nödisch.
Mei Fraa had mich erst ned nei gelasse, erst als de Wäschekorb an de Wohnungstür gefüllt war, durft ich nei. (Edit: fast gefüllt !). War heute was für kleine Jungs  und PowerLadies. Nur aan Bub hat noch gefehld.
Das Badewasser war verdammt heiss (überall Nadelstiche), aber gut.


----------



## T. J. (1. Januar 2007)

... wo schon ein LX-Schaltwerk mit Zange und "Steinhammer" wieder in Form gebracht werden mußte, ...

genau. Dank nochmal an Wolfgang für die Sache mit dem Stein (wer hat schon eine passende Zange oder einen Hammer dabei) ...

Gruß, 
tJ.


----------



## MTK-Cube (1. Januar 2007)

T. J. schrieb:


> ... wo schon ein LX-Schaltwerk mit Zange und "Steinhammer" wieder in Form gebracht werden mußte, ...
> genau. Dank nochmal an Wolfgang für die Sache mit dem Stein (wer hat schon eine passende Zange oder einen Hammer dabei) ...
> Gruß,
> tJ.


Du schreißt anscheinend aber auch immer *HIER* wenn der Defektteufel kimmt. Ich erinnere mich noch an die Sache mit Deinem Avatar.


----------



## T. J. (2. Januar 2007)

Das mit dem Avatar war ja eigentlich wg. Sturz durch zu langsamen Downhill....
Aber hast Recht, genug an der Technik gespart, die "Trekkingradbremse" kommt demnächst runter.

Gruß
tJ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

